# slug shotguns



## MI hunter365 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a new semi-automatic shotgun for deer hunting?
I was just looking to see what other people would recommend.

Thanks,
MI hunter365


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd start by recommending a fixed barrel dedicated slug gun. Anything with removeable barrels is a compromise gun. If your buying a deer gun, buy a deer gun. I'd recommend a bolt action or a single shot first. A Savage 220F in 20 guage or a H&R Ultra Slug Hunter Thumbhole in 20 guage (or 12). if you have the budget, a new Browning A-bolt in 12 is a great option. The A-Bolt runs about $1000. 
If you are dead set on an auto, I wouldn't mess around, I;d go directly to a Browning Maxxus in 12 guage or a Browning Silver in 20 guage with synthetic duratouch stock. They run around $1200+. I've owned an 11-87 cantilever slug gun....a nice gun but handle that and then handle one of the Brownings and you'll quickly dismiss the perfectly nice 11-87. The 12 guage Brownings have 1 in 28" rifling that is ideal for todays high speed sabot loads. The 20 guage Browning has 1 in 24" rifling that is quickly becoming popular in that guage. The Remington still uses 1 in 35" rifling which still works with many loads, but as loads get faster with technology, the fast twist barrel will be the winner down the road. 

I would also seriously consider the 20 over the 12 today. With todays 20 guage loads, there is really no need for a 12. Search these forums and you'll see many have learned this as well. People have a hard time with that because the 12 has always been king...but untill they turn the 12 into a 300 yard gun, both the 20 and the 12 will get it done out to the same distances today. But one will do it with less weight and less recoil. Go handle a Browning Silver with cantilever barrel in 20 and you'll see. 

I have owned Mossy 500's, multiple 870 slug guns, Winny 1300's, and one Remmy 11-87. Some were nice and some had decent accuracy but none were in the same class as my current Savage 220f. I've spent hours watching folks at public site in days with their slug guns and the only guns that have impressed have been dedicated fixed barrel slug guns. Lots of guys claim 1" groups but I'm fairly convinced most shotgun deer hunters haven't a clue on how to measure group size to be honest. The current Browning auto's I've seen are the only interchangeable barrel guns that have impressed me in that category.


----------



## MI hunter365 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am left handed so can you get the savage 220f in a left handed bolt action?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

No, not at the present time unfortunately. Maybe at some point. You lefties get left out in the cold to often in the gun world.


----------



## MI hunter365 (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you know if you can get the browning A bolt in left handed? 
I think I am going to get one of the bolt action ones.


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mercy, you would think that a firearm as expensive as the Brownings would be offered in a left-handed model. Are they really worth what they cost? Personally, I think not.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

MI hunter365 said:


> Do you know if you can get the browning A bolt in left handed?
> I think I am going to get one of the bolt action ones.


No, not yet anyway. Browning just reintroduced them. They made them a couple decades ago but back then guys that hunted deer with shotguns weren't very gun savy and appreciated fire power over accuracy. If they couldn't sling 4-5 shots as quick as possible, it wasn't a good deer gun. Those original A-Bolts were going for $2500 and up on the used market but the new ones may lower those prices. If they offer the A-Bolt in 20, I'm buying one.
Savage also makes a 12 guage that will be very accurate but it is not nearly as nice as the Browning but it is half the cost. The 220f is the 20 version and it handles and feels much nicer than Savage 12 guage version.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with Swampmonster 100% about a dedicated fixed barrel slug gun either in bolt action or single shot. Although since I haven't had to relinquish my man card I still prefer the 12 ga. over the 20.  (kidding of course)

That being said, I have to admit, a few years ago I was really impressed with a friends old Rem. 1100 with a cantilever slug barrel (even though I hate them). I was helping him dial it in and it was shooting lightfields with amazing accuracy. At 100 measured yards, I could make genuine 3 shot cloverleafs. Before we put it away, I was punching out the tacks holding up the paper target. The planets must have all been lined up that day, it was a blast. 

My H&R Ultra Slug Hunter was shooting hastings lazer slugs really well that day too, but that is to be expected.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Still "investigating" faster, newer more modern ammo for my compromise gun. I buy a box here, buy a box there (mostly centered around payday)...whew that stuff is expensive, but I think my most preferred hobby.
Compromise gun = Beretta A303 (semi-auto) and Hastings barrel, Nikon Prostaff 2X7, best groups so far with Winny BRI sabots. I'm due for a range visit...I dream of grouping Federal/Barnes like this but probably won't happen due to old rate of twist conundrum.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Wareagle1 said:


> I'm due for a range visit...I dream of grouping Federal/Barnes like this but probably won't happen due to old rate of twist conundrum.
> []


You won't know until you try! The fast accutips in 12 guage seem to work well in Remingtons 1 in 35....so do the relatively slow Buckhammers. No hard and fast rule in the world of slug guns yet since even within manufacturers same production lots of both ammo and barrels, accuracy can vary a considerable amount. Untill all the ammo makers and gun builders get onboard and or serious with tight saami slug gun specs...everything is an experiment! 
The best we can hope for is to control the platform, hence my suggestion for a fixed barrel dedicated slug gun built on a platform known for potential accuracy. 

Not long after the inline muzzleloader boom, manufactures went from 1 in 48' to 1 in 35 etc as a compromise twist rate that would shoot a number of bullet weights and a wide range of velocity rather well. Maybe not the most accurate for a given load, but accurate enough of a compromise to accomadate variety. I consider that the same in todays slug guns. 1 in 28 is now the standard in .50 cal inlines and is becoming the standard in 12 guage slug guns known for accuracy. The 20's seem to respond well to even a faster twist rate, yet still perform well at the 1 in 28. 

So go buy a bunch of ammo (bust the piggy bank!) and experiment!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I had a Rem 11-87 with the old style cantilevered barrel that wouls cloverleaf 33 shots with scary reliability. This was with the old style Rem copper solids. Shot 4.5" group at 180 yards, couldn't belive it.
That being said I don't know that I ever used more then one shot with it because it was so darn accurate and those bullets flat out killed deer stone dead. The bullet has changed and I'm not sure for the better. If I was looking now I would be looking at the H&R single shots.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> You won't know until you try! The fast accutips in 12 guage seem to work well in Remingtons 1 in 35....so do the relatively slow Buckhammers.
> So go buy a bunch of ammo (bust the piggy bank!) and experiment!


Soon, don't know when but soon. Here is my collection so far.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd try the Barnes first! If they shoot, I'd stop right there! No need to look any further if your gun likes them!


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

That will exactly be the case. Switched to barnes bullets in the muzzelloader - what a difference!

But I have my doubts because I've shot them before - but in an uncontrolled - unmeasurable setting. They were not hitting anywhere close to center (ref. Winny BRI) I can tell you that. Looking forward to it. And will post up.


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

Savage 220 has my vote. First two shots at 100 yards this year was the whole to the right and left of center 300gr horny sabots. Other shots are from my 30-06

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with the dedicated fixed barrel slug gun. I have a comprimise gun (rem 1100 with cantilever rifled barrel topped with a Nikon slughunter). I love the gun because it was given to me by my grandfather months before he passed away. For that reason I will not upgrade, but my time at the range has been frustrating to say the least. I have tried numerous loads and spent....actually I don't want to know....probly hundreds on shells. The gun still isn't performing how I would like and I'm not sure it ever will because the barrel isn't fixed. I get lots of flyers and poor groups. I'm shooting the best I ever have with this gun out to 75 yards using reminton coppersolids. I'll continue to search for the right load. I have BDC reticles on my nikon, but they are useless until I find the right load. 


Stick to a fixed barrel and you should be able to avoid the frustration I'm experiencing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thill, consider trying to shim the barrel in the action. You could have the barrel pinned but thats a big decision if you don't want to modify that gun. Also, look at the Timmny Triggers.... I know they have an 870 kit that I think will work with the 11-87/1100's. It's not to expensive and a good trigger might be a big help.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Thill, consider trying to shim the barrel in the action. You could have the barrel pinned but thats a big decision if you don't want to modify that gun. Also, look at the Timmny Triggers.... I know they have an 870 kit that I think will work with the 11-87/1100's. It's not to expensive and a good trigger might be a big help.


 
Thanks for the suggestions. I'm open to any ideas except pinning...at this point. Maybe down the road, but not now. 

I finally became a member at my local rod and gun club, so I plan on spending a lot of time there over the winter. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

thill said:


> ... I have a comprimise gun (rem 1100 with cantilever rifled barrel


Are you shooting from a good rest...sled maybe?


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Wareagle - I'm right up the road from you in Goodrich. I have some left-over 12ga. sabots that I'd be happy to give you for your experimentation. I don't need them any more as I've already figured out what works best with my 11-87 cantilever scope mount slug bbl and it's the Winchester's you have in the bottom box of your stack. 

PM me if you want them and I'll dontate them to your cause. I know how frustrating it is to figure out a slug gun as I've spent untold $$$ coming to the conclusion that my gun likes slow... Once you start messing with the 1900 fps-2000 fps stuff you can forget about it...at least with my set-up. I can shoot the Winchester 2-3/4 and 3" which are about 1500 fps and it does OK. Federal used to make a very similar load which was the HydraShock HP (hollow-point). I actually couldn't tell the slug apart from the Winchster version but they were both similar velocity which is why I think they both do OK with my gun.

I have Hornady SST's, Rem AccuTip, Rem Core-Lockt Ultra and Winchester XP3 left over. Probably 2 or 3 left per box of each which will at least let you shoot a group. These are all 1900-2000 fps loads.

I've decided that I am going to a Savage 220 next year and not looking back. The 11-87 set up is OK but I'm looking for more. I probably could have paid for at least half the gun with what I've spent messing around at the range.

Good luck.

-KEN-




Wareagle1 said:


> Soon, don't know when but soon. Here is my collection so far.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Wareagle1 said:


> Are you shooting from a good rest...sled maybe?


 
I should know this.....but I'm pretty sure it's a hastings. And yes, I shoot at an indoor range with a solid rest made of shooting bags and additional sand bags.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

langkg said:


> PM me if you want them and I'll dontate them to your cause.
> 
> Wow - cool! And thanks. PM Sent


----------



## yshraybman (Nov 25, 2011)

I have mossberg tactical auto with 18" barrel and I get 3-4" groups at 100 yards. And I am very average shooter. This is with Brenneke rifled slugs. For some reason Remington slugs fly all over. Winchester slugs are accurate as well out of 18". I would suspect longer barrel would be pretty accurate up to around 100 yards. For longer range I would get rifled barrel and sabots. For up to 70 yards I think any auto would do just fine.


----------

